# Indian bicycle w/ engine



## prewarmachine (Jul 14, 2018)

Just saw this contraption. Can anyone identify if there are some real Indian bike parts on this? Sorry only 1 photo.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 14, 2018)

I dig it


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 14, 2018)

It looks like the engine is just an old industrial engine.  Pretty cool looking


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 14, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> It looks like the engine is just an old industrial engine.  Pretty cool looking



It does look built up from more modern parts, but not a bad job. Patina job is pretty good too. Is that a 1909 date on the $3500 price tag??


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2018)

I’m seeing a lot of modern Westfield but no Indian parts. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm seeing a piece of Louis Vuitton luggage on the rack!
Could be worth a mint if it's the real deal.
Check that thing out and pitch the rest of the bike.


----------



## sarmisluters (Jul 14, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I'm seeing a piece of Louis Vuitton luggage on the rack!
> Could be worth a mint if it's the real deal.
> Check that thing out and pitch the rest of the bike.View attachment 838628




I m going to call you Eagle Eye Marty !


----------



## prewarmachine (Jul 14, 2018)

That is a 1909 tag and a $3500 price tag. Seemed way too high, but I also don't know Indian bicycle parts at all. Figured I'd ask some better educated folks. Thanks for the insight everyone! Sounds like just a tribute build.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 14, 2018)

I’m selling at the show...what a pos... he’s had this thing at the flea market first he said it was sold for 5000 now he has this ( fake pos..) .....at the antique show.. I don’t think he understands what it is or does he...:0:0:0


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 25, 2018)

this is parts patina'd to look old like a antique......it has no collectability parts in my opinion but maybe in the future there will be a following for "the funny and many tribute folk art movement of the 21st century" art?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2018)

looks like a Briggs "N" (late 40's/ early 50's)


----------



## toyman (Jul 29, 2018)

Here's my Indian bike with a Cyclemotir kit on it.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 30, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> I’m selling at the show...what a pos... he’s had this thing at the flea market first he said it was sold for 5000 now he has this ( fake pos..) .....at the antique show.. I don’t think he understands what it is or does he...:0:0:0





S'why I really detest "patina made" or "Faux-restorations" the goal is fooling some one...
usually starts out as innocent fun with the buds.... but as time marches on...
stuff changes hands....and shrugs and "I dunno's" start happening...
along with ridiculous price tags and "I think this is very old and rare...." etc etc.....


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 30, 2018)

prewarmachine said:


> Just saw this contraption. Can anyone identify if there are some real Indian bike parts on this? Sorry only 1 photo.




Apparently, that 1940-50's upright lawn mower engine, Columbia chain guard, and prob. matched fenders to go with it,  CWC fork and reversed Schwinn springer forks mounted completely stupid, and frame contraption that's defiantly Not Indian, has caused this guy to roll over in his grave and smack the glass.

He sure looks awfully P.O.-ed about that POS. _like; "_This is the real deal Bi-otch". And, "You say another word an I'll reach out and smack! you too!'"




https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...ing_1909_motorcycle_races_in_Indianapolis.jpg


----------



## bricycle (Jul 30, 2018)

toyman said:


> Here's my Indian bike with a Cyclemotir kit on it.
> 
> View attachment 845327




Is she a 26" or a 28" cycle?


----------



## toyman (Jul 30, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Is she a 26" or a 28" cycle?



28


----------



## bricycle (Jul 30, 2018)

toyman said:


> 28



kool.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 30, 2018)

..cool looking bike


toyman said:


> Here's my Indian bike with a Cyclemotir kit on it


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 30, 2018)

They are pretty cool


----------

